# Alabama point bridge



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

My step father and I went fishing 01/12/10 from 3pm to 9pm using live shrimp with no luck at all. fished both sides. I think the shrimp were to big, they were like jumbo size and we were fishing them 18" from the bottom.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

if the shrimp are that big then to hell with the fish, fry up the shrimpies!! :letsdrink


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its been very slow at the pass for the most part. the sheepshead are biting decently out on the rocks though if you're willing to make the hike out on them


----------

